# Looking in the hole



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Figured out today that the flash for my smartphone camera would allow me to see in the hole.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

water heater?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Whatever that is, Indie...I'm pretty sure it doesn't belong in your hole :no:














Sorry...couldn't resist :jester::laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Is that just you taking pics with the flash enabled? Because depending on which phone you have, you can get an application to toggle the LED for inspection purposes.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

U666A said:


> Is that just you taking pics with the flash enabled? Because depending on which phone you have, you can get an application to toggle the LED for inspection purposes.


I've seen some of the younger fellows do this. 

I've no idea how to do it, but it does seem to work well...other than looking like a wimpy geek waving a phone around like it's an actual tool, that is :laughing:


P.S.: If I'm being too irritating tonight, feel free to tell me to f-off (third beer and I rarely drink )


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I notice the dip tube is closed on the end. What kind of heater?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Protech said:


> I notice the dip tube is closed on the end. What kind of heater?


I don't know how you got that from the pictures ...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Protech said:


> I notice the dip tube is closed on the end. What kind of heater?


Can't recall but is says it has a Roto-swirl. The pics don't show the holes in the tube to swirl the water. Which you can tell it works real well because there is no buildup.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Someone had put an element in the bottom that I don't recall seeing ever in a residential heater. 

It has 3 screws and two elements in one.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That is odd. :blink:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That might be a three-phase element?

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Protech said:


> I notice the dip tube is closed on the end. What kind of heater?


Rotor Swirl is a Kenmore water heater adaptation.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Indie said:


> Someone had put an element in the bottom that I don't recall seeing ever in a residential heater.
> 
> It has 3 screws and two


I've seen a bunch of those actually. It's high efficiency Maytag? Maybe? ( just going from memory here).. But the purpose is that you can change the element from a 3500w to a 5500w just by switching the wires. It also has about 3" of insulation. I've replaced a bunch of them. I just put in a standard 4500w element.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

I see the element has apcom on it. Not a big fan of their products.


----------

